# Can golden puppies be super calm?.



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

It depends on the dog. My Austin never had a hyper/teenage stage and has always been very calm (his mom was field, his dad was Camrose/Faera lines). Several of his puppies never went through that stage either, it really depends on the dog and the breeding.

Edited to add, Austin was never subdued in character. He is always happy to meet people, although was content laying at their feet after a bit.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I adopted Chance when he was just a year old and he was _extremely_ calm and he hasn't changed at all. He's never been anywhere near hyper. Very, _very _patient temperament.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

We call Shadow mellow yellow. He has his moments of puppy-crazy (zoomies!) - but for the most part, he's pretty laid back. We run into people on the street and they are shocked at how calm he is.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

People used to ask me, "HOW old is he?" when Max was just weeks old. He was never other than the essence of calm. He does get excited, when I put my shoes on, he still grabs a toy and runs around the house, but he's basically very very calm. 

And this is something for which I am extremely grateful.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny was very excitable with us but didn't particularly care for strangers...not really a people 'person'. Most often after a polite sniff of the hands (no treats there) she would lay down and wait while we conversed.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Murphy is 11 months and when we are in public with him strangers very often comment on how calm he is. The same thing in dog parks with other owners. 

However that doesnt translate to when people come over to visit us at home. It's like he knows he can goof off in his own house so visitors get a rooing, jumping, crazy GR puppy. He's just so happy to have visitors, full on excessive greeting disorder takes over and he loses his mind. We've started to prep visitors and keep him on leash until the guest is able to greet him. He needs about 5 minutes of calm attention and time to get used to a visitor before he can be trusted not to jump or mouth them.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love Murphy's baby picture!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess was a calm puppy, and at almost four years old , still pretty subdued. I used to call him the " old man" puppy.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I have two light colored goldens, male very calm, female..well she isn't. Know it has to do with the lines they came from and not due in any way to their color.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Yup, Maverick was a very calm puppy and is even more laid back now. He is an old soul.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

My dog is calm when he's sleeping


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

It's hard to tell also, since I have two little dogs that he loves to chase, if he was on his own he might be calm. I can't cuddle with him at all, ever. He bites me whenever I try. Maybe he will be calm when he's older. The one day we took him out to greet people he seemed fairly calm afterwards but he was probably tired. His dad is light colored and his mom is golden colored .


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

Myles was always a pretty chill puppy. At 10 weeks of age, he toddled around with me at the first annual Boise Music Festival. He was cool with the crowds, the noise, the strangers. Sprawled out on my purse when we sat down. Chilled under the patio table for dinner (pizza place outside of the park). And for the last musician we saw (Backstreet Boys), he was asleep on my feet, then in my arms while we were probably about 50 feet back from a rather large outdoor stage. 

Even now he is extremely calm. He has energy to play with friends or go forever on a hike (we did a 15 mile up a mountain one sunday) and still be ready to do whatever I may ask of him. But he is always pretty calm and easy going.  It's just been how my little buddy has always been!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for yr answers.
I'm,just,not use to very calm pups!.


----------



## Articuno (Oct 19, 2013)

Glad I found this thread, Poppy at 19.5 weeks is starting to scare me with how calm she is being unless she is around other dogs.
I've been worrying about whether or not her behaviour was being supressed because we've only had her 3.5 weeks and for the first 2.5 weeks she would act like an overly excited puppy OFTEN.
Maybe her true personality is coming through now?


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> People used to ask me, "HOW old is he?" when Max was just weeks old. He was never other than the essence of calm. He does get excited, when I put my shoes on, he still grabs a toy and runs around the house, but he's basically very very calm.
> 
> And this is something for which I am extremely grateful.


This is Zoey also, exactly. Jake on the other hand was a handful up until he was about 5.


----------



## DaisyMaesHuman (Nov 13, 2013)

My 11 week old (almost 12 week) English cream female is super calm. She only gets playful when the cats, us, or my babies get her that way. People keep telling me she must be sick... But the vet says she's fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Lucy's been a calm dog since we got her at 10 weeks old. She doesn't really get excited for "park!" or "go outside" or "doggie ice cream"...lol She's odd. She does get excited to see people though.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks has always been very calm. When I would read people's posts where they would say theIr golden would be wild if he didn't get lots of exercise I could never relate because Brooks was calm whether he had lots of exercise or didn't ( he gets two walks a day sometimes they're long sometimes they're short)


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty was a challenging puppy haha nothing like our first golden years ago. Ginger was calm and gentle her whole life. Rusty is now much calmer but still has his crazy moments tho haha


----------



## MissSandy (Oct 9, 2013)

Just out of curiosity which lines generally breed which temperaments? Our puppy is coming from dogs that are bred for showing and obedience. I'm hoping our puppy will be a bit of both...crazy at times but chilled at other times...like my kids


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cooper is only 12 weeks old, can we call him "calm" or "hyper" yet or is it too soon? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

MissSandy, the saying goes that dogs bred for show are a bit more relaxed in temperament than those bred for hunting/retrieving, but this is not a Rule. Many of our show dogs also compete in hunting and are all round dogs. 

Think the temperament comes from the parent dogs, so breeders try to find the best match for what they are breeding for, hence some litters should be more prone to hunting/retrieving, or if in conformation, then breeding to the same. But each pup has its own personality, so we depend heavily on our breeder and what she see's in each pup (i.e. personality, outgoing, looks, bone...etc) in picking out the best possible match for our individual needs and wants. 

CoopersMom2013 - Don't know if you can tell a lot at 12 wks, but you will know soon if you would call your pup a Calm one. I knew for sure when we started our first class at 4 mo. Female was all over the place, had to scoot across the floor to greet other dogs, knew all the commands, but couldn't focus for even a few seconds, when we would walk, she would take a step and jump, jump, step etc. She was hard to settle, Had to have her walks. Male loved other dogs, but was content to say in his own space, not a barker, jumper, but loved the people. He always had a quiet look to his face, and was content to wait his turn in class. When out on a walk, he was very content to watch ants cross the road while I spoke to a neighbor..the couch is his best friend. Very Very different personalities.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My puppy Mystic is so chill. I usually have pistols and busy bees, so it is fun to have one so easygoing. He had the big zero potty accidents, and is happy all the time. Never had one like that before- love it!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

At home Ella normally goes in spurts between being calm and running around. Depends on the time of day too.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

My Homer was the mellowest dog I ever had, from when he came to me at 4 months.
Olliver not so much


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Castle come to us when he was 4 months old as a foster to adopt. Part of the reason we felt he was a great fit was because he was so laid back. Yes, he has his moments, but they don't last long. Now at 7 months old he is so mellow and easy going.


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

Our 5 month old pup is calm. She is from field lines and she is very smart and athletic and loves to run and be crazy outside, so not lazy, but around new people she is calm. She has her best friends who she gets all excited about, and she LOVES new dogs, but new strangers get a polite sniff and wag but she doesn't get hyper. She can hold a down stay in the hardware store with carts and noise and people walking all around, as long as I am in eyesight, and can lie at a restaurant no problem. So yeah, pretty calm for 5 months. Our breeder said her mother is also calm and intelligent, and recognized that quality in our pup early. We love it. Our first dog could not lie at an outside restaurant until he was about 8 years old, so we think calm is good. Its great since we have little kids and are often around little kids. She likes them and licks them but doesn't immediately pounce on them like some puppies.


----------

